# This is EXACTLY how I feel about Lady Gaga's latest effort



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

God bless Anthony Fantano, the most eloquent reviewer in the history of life.






"Love him? Hate him? Why?"


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

His best review ever.


----------

